# tren separation ?



## tubesock (Mar 23, 2017)

Half of my order came in today.  And in the bottom of the tren it looks to have separated. Is this normal?  
I've never ran tren before so iI'm clueless


----------



## SammySoda (Mar 23, 2017)

If its swirls or crystals just reheat by sitting the vial in a cup of hot water. Alot of the times tren gets swirls when its made with MCT oil. I have no idea why but ive seen it many times. Just heat it shake it and if it clears up, pin it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2017)

tubesock said:


> Half of my order came in today.  And in the bottom of the tren it looks to have separated. Is this normal?
> I've never ran tren before so iI'm clueless
> 
> 
> ...



It's crashed a bit. No biggie. Warm under a hot tap don't submerge it. Keep the water away from the top.

Swirl it around and it should be fine. Sometimes it will keep crashing and you gotta do this before each shot.

It's normal and can happen with test from the pharmacy too.


----------



## tubesock (Mar 23, 2017)

SammySoda said:


> If its swirls or crystals just reheat by sitting the vial in a cup of hot water. Alot of the times tren gets swirls when its made with MCT oil. I have no idea why but ive seen it many times. Just heat it shake it and if it clears up, pin it.


I figured something like that was the case.  But was a little unsure.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 24, 2017)

I just had my.test do it and I did just what they said and it went away in one bottle and the.other it did not so I might be down one .. ... ... I'll try and get the water hotter next time


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 24, 2017)

Try putting the vial in your butt crack for 10 minutes, should be back in solution.  If not slide it into your anal cavity very slowly, moving it back and forth until u get a good rhythm going.  Once orgasm is reached, clean up the vial and your ready to go.....Repeat if necessary.....



Youngblood1984 said:


> I just had my.test do it and I did just what they said and it went away in one bottle and the.other it did not so I might be down one .. ... ... I'll try and get the water hotter next time


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wtf is wrong with you lmao !!!????


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 24, 2017)

Have to bring laughter to some of these serious posts....


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you lmao !!!????



Dude, we've been asking that for years.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you lmao !!!????



FD knows what he is talking about. I don't see a problem


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lol ooook !!!


----------

